# cant install windows 10 on HP pavilion x2 detachable



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

my detachable hp pavilion x2 detachable P0H64EA#ABU tablet/netbook wont start up
the recovery just fails no matter what im trying to do

i cant get it booting up off a usb stick and my usb dvd just whirrrrs!!!
i have gone into the bios and turned off all tpm and secure boot settings but nothing helps

there is only UEFI Bot order
and OS boot manager is third with an arrow next to it,and i cant change it

any ideas?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Have you tried the following steps in the link below?

Do you have another DVD you can try? How did you create your USB media? Did Windows 10 come with computer or did you upgrade?

Also you mentioned turning off Secure Boot, Did you Enable Legacy mode?

http://hp.dezide.com/ts/start.jsp?g...C26726&session=e2337111-135f-4baf-85d2-d90d1d


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> my detachable hp pavilion x2 detachable *P0H64EA#ABU* tablet/netbook


*HP Pavilion x2 - 10-n155sa* (support site)

Its "Troubleshooting - System Recovery, Backup & Restore" section will be helpful to you.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

so i created a usb memory stick from my windows 10 laptop,yes the tablet came with windows 10
the menu i get from the usb stick is the same options im getting from the tablet/netbook itself and no recovery options are working
maybe the 32gb hard drive is shot
just gets to 54 percent and fails


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try running chkdsk /f from command prompt

Also would recommend checking your hdd 
Seagate Seatools for DOS (free): http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-dos-master/

Let me know what these test show and then we can try few other things


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

dckeks said:


> Try running chkdsk /f from command prompt
> 
> Also would recommend checking your hdd
> Seagate Seatools for DOS (free): http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-dos-master/
> ...


will try the chkdsk

on seatools
i love seatools for testing on hdds
but i find that a lot of the time the hard drive has to be taken out as the seatools has problems on the laptop/computer with newer os/ahci settings as it crashes/doesnt even se the drive when i use hirens 15

so normally i take drives out and usb slave them to my windows 7 desktop running seatools and it works well,but on this tablet its got a small 32gb ssd type thing i would think so this isnt viable...what would you do?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you are concerned with seatools then start withh chkdsk first


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry these are for someone else. Lol. Helping two people at same time doesnt work well


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

tried chkdsk did nothing


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It would not run it didn’t show an errors?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

it ran a procedure,but the laptop didnt start after nor did recovery work


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you able to get into the bios to see if the hdd is recognized? Did you ever get the Win 10 disk to boot? if not, You probably need to Disable Secure Boot and Enable Legacy mode.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes it has affected many users. I have provided several options that sometimes work in this forum and will be glad to post here if needed. The last resort is to Reset or reinstall.


----------

